# check out this b13



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

and tell me what you think. its at http://members.cardomain.com/greenb13


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

To be quite honest, I can't really say i'm feelin it.

Different strokes, for different folks..


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Not my cup of tea either but that Civic front end looks like it was perfectly morphed on the car. Good job there.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

interesting color... i like the job on the front bumper tho. and are those focals?


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

yes they are the focal f5's .the color was an idea of a friend. the car was silver and dinged up. he chose the paint color and did the body work and sprayeed it for nothing . good deal i think. the front clip was an idea from my wife(she drives a 00 civic lx) she thought it would be different and told me i couldnt make it fit anyway . noe she wants me to mold a non civic front end to her car. go figure


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

ugh,... my stock E looked better..


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

well then let's see your car.


----------

